# Roadglide83 offseason push into superheavies!!



## roadglide83 (Nov 30, 2015)

Well I'm back for another year and wanted to log my offseason for the 2016 season. I am trying to move into the superheavies due to me being a tall bodybuilder and really needing to fill out my frame. 
        I will go over what I'm currently doing with my training, diet, supplements and gear. Right now I'm setting around 245-247 am weight before food or water but ideally I'd like to try and hit 260 while staying lean. Before I go over my current plan I'll include a few pics from this past Aug.


----------



## roadglide83 (Nov 30, 2015)

2015 prep


----------



## roadglide83 (Nov 30, 2015)

Prep #1


----------



## roadglide83 (Nov 30, 2015)

Prep#2


----------



## roadglide83 (Nov 30, 2015)

Prep#3


----------



## roadglide83 (Nov 30, 2015)

Here is my current offseason diet. I'm not as strict as I was during prep but this is pretty much what I do daily. 

Meal 1-
1 cup berries
1 cup egg whites
1 scoop whey
2 Tbsp almond butter
Ice and water and blend 

Meal 2-
5 whole eggs
10 oz hash browns
2 pcs wheat bread

Meal 3-
9 oz 90/10 lean beef
10 oz red potato 

Meal 4-
9 oz grilled chicken
1.5 cups white rice
1.5 oz almonds

Meal 5-(pre workout)
1.5 scoops whey isolate
1 scoop karbolyn 
10g BCAA

(Intra workout)
10g BCAA
1 scoop karbolyn 
10g BCAA
5g creatine
5g glutamine 

Meal 6-(post workout)
2 scoops whey isolate
2 large rice crispy bars
1 bottle Gatorade
10g BCAA

Meal 7-
10 oz sirloin steak
2 cups veg

Meal 8-
3 scoops blended protein 
2 tbsp almond butter


----------



## roadglide83 (Nov 30, 2015)

My current offseason training split is geared to focus on my lower body and arms right now. It may change as I progress through my offseason but here is what it looks like now. 

Day 1-
Legs(quads dominate)

Day2-
Back/bic/calves

Day3-
Chest/tric/calves

Day4-
Legs(hamstring/posterior chain dominant)

Day5-
Shoulders/calves

Day6-
Arms/calves

Day7-
Off


----------



## roadglide83 (Nov 30, 2015)

So now for the good stuff my current offseason cycle. I'm switching over to Imporium labs this week so I'm excited for the change as I have heard great things. One thing with me is I can't use high doses of test due to it making me sick almost daily so I'm forced to use other compounds to get the job done. 

600mg EQ
600mg NPP
400mg tren E
300mg test prop
5iu GH daily
10iu humalog pre workout
Also just started SEO in my triceps 3 weeks ago and will most likely do biceps and shoulders. So far I'm loving the results. 

I haven't decided if I will just blast and cruise this offseason or just stay around the 2g mark and switch compounds as long as my health stays in check. I am planning on doing 4 weeks on slin and then when I'm off doing 4 weeks of orals.


----------



## roadglide83 (Nov 30, 2015)

Here is a current pic setting around 247lb morning weight so over 250 at night.


----------



## roadglide83 (Dec 1, 2015)

Tonight was a higher volume back workout. 

Machine lat pull down-12,8,8
Hammer high pull down-10,10,10
Lat pull down-12,8,8 drop set last set
T-bar row-10,8,8
Machine row-10,10,10
Cable pullovers-12,10,10 drop set last set 
Calves-8 sets


----------



## custom creation (Dec 1, 2015)

Looking great brother! Enjoying your logs. Keeping moving forward!

Bear


----------



## roadglide83 (Dec 1, 2015)

custom creation said:


> Looking great brother! Enjoying your logs. Keeping moving forward!
> 
> Bear



Thanks man I appreciate it!!


----------



## roadglide83 (Dec 2, 2015)

Tuesday-chest/tric

Incline barbell press..I haven't done any barbell work for a very long time so might try to hit these for 4-6 weeks-4 sets 8-10
Hammer strength chest press-3 sets 8-12
Cable fly-4 sets 10-12
Cable chest press-3 sets 10-12
Db skull crush-3 sets 10-12
Cable ext-3 sets 10-12 last set drop set


----------



## roadglide83 (Dec 2, 2015)

250lbs morning weight


----------



## roadglide83 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hamstrings/calves

Tonight was kinda a off day for whatever reason and was feeling a bit drained but still got a decent workout. 

Lying leg curls-4 sets last set rest pause
Smith machine SLDL-4 sets worked up to 275 for sets of 8
Seated leg curl-3 sets 8-12
Calves-6 sets


----------



## MattG (Dec 3, 2015)

Lookin large and in charge at 250 bro, nice work!


----------



## roadglide83 (Dec 4, 2015)

MattG said:


> Lookin large and in charge at 250 bro, nice work!



Thanks bro!! My goal is to stay leaner than last year and push my weight to around 260-270 range before I start prep this summer. My main focus is staying consistent with everything and also staying injury free this year by being smarter with my training.


----------



## roadglide83 (Dec 4, 2015)

Shoulders/calves

Seated db press-3 sets 8-10 worked up to 100lb db for set of 8 reps
Cable rear delt fly-3 sets 8-15
Machine side lat raises-3 sets 8-12
Db front raises-3 sets 10
Db side lat raises-3 sets 10-15
Db shrugs-3 sets 12
Smith machine shrugs-3 sets behind back 2 sets regular 
Calves-6 sets


----------



## roadglide83 (Dec 4, 2015)

100lb shoulder press from tonight. I have a video but it wouldn't load for some reason.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 4, 2015)

roadglide83 said:


> 250lbs morning weight



Really starting to fill out.  Nice work brother!


----------



## psych (Dec 4, 2015)

roadglide83 said:


> 100lb shoulder press from tonight. I have a video but it wouldn't load for some reason.



Always a fan of triple digit dumbbells! Keep up the hard work.


----------

